# Heat Cycles/Standing heat question



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

We are fairly new to raising goats this year. We have two LaManchas and two Nigerian dwarf does. One of our LaManchas we bought just after she kidded at the end of May, and are milking her through the winter until next fall. Our second Lamancha we bought already bred. One of our Nigerian Dwarfs was bred to her breeder's buck, but only because she was born there. The breeder has a closed herd policy otherwise.

So that left our last little girl, Sugar Creek Joon, who is 4 years old. We finally found someone who had a tested herd, and allowed our doe to stay with her buck for a week, for a $45 fee. We just dropped her off there tonight. Joon has always been our extremely quiet girl, and keeps us guessing with her heat cycles as she is SO subtle. Earlier this month was the only time she seemed a bit more vocal for a few days, and followed our 13 year old son around everywhere, always calling for him. She is his milking doe (He has been milking her for 10 months, just after she kidded), and she only allows him to care for her, but seemed extra snuggly for those couple days. We wrote down the dates as October 12th, 13th, and 14th.

So after arriving tonight at the bucks place, Joon went right in and cuddled right up to him. We were worried she would reject him as she is very particular and wary about new goats, and always looks to our son for reassurance. Although she is queen of our little herd. Well, she forgot all about us as soon as she saw the buck. Literally, within 3 min of us all walking into the pen with her, he mounted and bred her. Joon didn't run, but was just kind of slowing walking. She did stop afterwards and turned to nuzzle him, allowing him to lick her neck and face, pee on his own face, then mount and breed her again. Obvious messy tail, but she didn't hunch at all afterwards. And not an all out standing heat either. I was really surprised she was so receptive to him. She is acting as if they are best friends, and ignored us when we called out to her. Joon always comes running when our son calls for her. It was so odd to see this side of her personality. Although it did make us feel much more at ease with leaving her there.

We didn't think she would come back into heat until 21 days after October 12th, so around November 1st. Or could it be even later? How do you calculate accurately? Do you start by counting 21 days from the FIRST day of the suspected heat cycle, or the LAST day?

I'm leaving her there with him until next weekend, November 2nd or 3rd. Or should I pay for another week in with him to be certain? 

We would really appreciate some wisdom on our questions and what you all would do. Thank you all in advance for your seasoned wisdom! 

~ Erin


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I would leave her with him for at least 5 - 7 more days. To rule out a 5 day heat. Then, you can take her home for the next weeks, watch her for heat, if you have time to rush her to the buck as soon as she shows signs. Or just plan to bring her back a few days before she would be expected to. Then the breeder can watch for you. As a breeder, I prefer the later, if not just leave her here for a month or so. There is the "separation anxiety", of course. But, it's worth it.

I start watching for signs 18 days after I first see mating behavior. Restart clock if she has a 5 day heat. Note that in your breeding memos. Mine are consistent at 19 days, I have NDG's. Good luck!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Did she flag her tail for the buck?


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Tenacross, yes she did flag her tail for him. She also curled her lip up, making some very silly, humorous sounds.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree with Di.  Same here. 

Hey... we're close to neighbors! Nice to meet you Erin! I'm Victoria and we're over in Mossyrock.  Oakville is a nice town! Right by Burger Claim right?


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello there neighbor, Crossroads Boers!  Oakville is near Burger Claim, which is in Grand Mound. 8 miles from here or so? I'm Erin, and am actually new to this area since the end of May 2013. My husband and I, and our 7 children moved down here from Snohomish County. (Marysville area.) We LOVE the country, rural living, slow paced life down here. I don't care for the city areas at all.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well Hi! I live right by where you used to! I'm in granite falls, over the hill from marysville! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

7blessings said:


> Tenacross, yes she did flag her tail for him. She also curled her lip up, making some very silly, humorous sounds.


I think there is a good chance she was in heat when you left your house by the sounds of it. I would call them and ask about her behavior towards the buck tomorrow just to get a line on things. Leaving her there for another five days or so in case of a five day heat probably _is_ a good idea.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

7blessings said:


> Hello there neighbor, Crossroads Boers!  Oakville is near Burger Claim, which is in Grand Mound. 8 miles from here or so? I'm Erin, and am actually new to this area since the end of May 2013. My husband and I, and our 7 children moved down here from Snohomish County. (Marysville area.) We LOVE the country, rural living, slow paced life down here. I don't care for the city areas at all.


We've been in Oakville a couple times for various reasons.  I think we bought a horse over in that area... It's nice!

Glad to have you here! We love it too, and nothing beats country living IMO.

I'm from a family of 9 kids. I'm 1 of quads actually. My parents had 5 kids in 16 months!


----------

